# 2001 Altima Coolant Temp



## dwkirch (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,

I recently bought a 2001 Altima GXE off my parents with 120,000miles. Within the first week I noticed the radiator was leaking, so I replaced that along with the hoses and thermostat. I noticed that occasionally after city driving (20-30min round trip) after I park the car and turn it off the fans kick on for 20seconds or so. I know this is normal in hot weather after driving, but it has happened when it is only 40-50F out. I checked the actual temps with my obd scanner and it is around 197-206F in the city driving and stopped, is that about normal? My wife and I took a vacation and drove it on a 5 hour long highway trip to Arkansas and the temps on the highway stayed between 188-192ish. if anyone has any input it would be much appreciated. I may just be paranoid, but I just want to nip this in the bud if it is an issue before temps get up to 100+ out this summer. I figured if there was any air in the system it would have worked its way out after 10hours of driving.

I replaced what seemed like the original stock Nissan thermostat with a stant premium superstat, but the stant still seemed a little less bulky compared to the Nissan one. It was a 170degree OEM temp thermostat.

I put in Nissan coolant mixed 50/50 with distilled water also.

Thanks in advance!


----------

